# Fluval Edge 6gal tank?



## Chewie10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all, I am thinking of getting a Fluval Edge aquarium, I like the design of it and think that it provides a unique view. 

My question is, With Bettas being anabantoids (able to breath air) and this tank having a small opening (7" x 4 3/4") to the surface. Do you think that this 6gal tank will be adequate for a Betta?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Chewie10 said:


> Hi all, I am thinking of getting a Fluval Edge aquarium, I like the design of it and think that it provides a unique view.
> 
> My question is, With Bettas being anabantoids (able to breath air) and this tank having a small opening (7" x 4 3/4") to the surface. Do you think that this 6gal tank will be adequate for a Betta?


This has come up on a few forums and although the size is good the general consensus is no, for the reasons you stated.

Furthermore, they are so stinkin' EXPENSIVE! Really? $200 CDN for a 6g tank? I know they are legit products but come on!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that is really expensive for just a 6G. Biorbs are also really expensive, I wanted to get one, but the prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Chewie10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, it is a bit pricey, but I want something more than just a glass box with a hole in the top and a fish swimming around in it. When I first saw it, it intrigued me, That is until I saw the price tag, but I keep going back to it. There is just something about it. Now if only i can find a good sale :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I LOVE those Fluvals, I've always wanted one. they are so crazy expensive though! Maybe when I marry someone rich...lol.

The one I saw didn't have a lid, though. It was an open surface.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive seen them on sale for slightly cheaper, but not much. And when you do get them, there light is not very bright, so you have to get some LED bulbs or something especially if you want to grow plants. Also the small hole hinders what you can put in it.... If i can ever pick one up for cheap, i plan on making it into a Shrimp tank! maybe a nice moss carpet or something and some pretty stones. That would be cool. I wouldnt not put a betta in there because of the lack of surface area, i could see a betta freaking out in the dark not being able to find the small surface aarea (under the filter.....) to breathe... That would be sad to find him/her dead in the morning. Not worth it! But for shrimp..... it would be a great view.

Also, just wait a year i bet we will start to see some on craigslist because people will get them and realize that taking care of a tank is harder than they though and they will sell them off!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah AlexXx, a shrimp tank sounds awesome.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya ive been frequenting theplantedtank.net. or w/e and they have some GREAT shrimp tanks, and if i were to do some red crystal shrimp or red cherrys or anyhting else i could end up making some money! IF they were to breed that is of course.


----------



## velocitygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

I am going to get one tody, It is a b-day gift for my husband. His mom is getting it for him. I alo was wondering if it would be ok for a betta. My husband has researched it, he even downloaded the brochure. We think it should be ok for our little Rhino. We decided that if he seems to have trouble getting air, we jsut won't completely fill the tank. And they are such beautiful tanks, and found it on sale at our petsmart for 99 USD. We also found out that the refill cartridges are cheap, and so is the heater.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats cool velocitygirl


----------



## velocitygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

well we got it home. we told our lfs that petsmart had them for 99 bucks and they matched the price for us. too sweet! i will post some pics once we get it up and running.


----------



## Chewie10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes please post the pics I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## velocitygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

I finally got it set up. My betta is so bright colored now. He is having so much playing in the current from the filter. The filter it came with is amazing and is cheap to maintain. Rhino is loving his new home. We did have to leave space between the water and the top of the tank so he can breath, but it still looks good. Here are a few pics...


This is the lights and filter set up that it comes with..










This is with just the tank lights on...










Rhino's new home...










Rhino playing in his new plants...










The lights are def bright enough for the tank.

Will be more than happy to post specs on filter and heater if anyone is interested in gettin one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!! I'm sure Rhino loves it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

that looks great


----------

